# Goat breed identity



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Can y'all offer any ideas about this doe's breed and/or her make-up. She is strong, a great mother and has a wonderful personality. She is a leader among the herd.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

The red doe is her mom, the blonde doe is her sister, the kids are hers. I never saw her sire.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How big are the goats?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They look like nigerian dwarf mixes to me. Maybe some nubian in there...looking at the ears...probably something else as well, but not sure.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> How big are the goats?


She is bigger than my friends adult chocolate lab. Maybe not heavier, but taller and longer.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

Nigerian Alpine is what the top one looks like to me


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My guess would be a 1st generation mini alpine.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Nigerian probably alpine x. My "mini saanen" is about 40 lbs saanen Nigerian x


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I was going to say Nigerian x Alpine as well.


----------

